# Dura Ace 9000



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

This sounds like such a great new group. Finally getting a light predictable action to the mechanical shifters. Tempting new crank design. Shook out a lot of the kinks in the 7900. Improved the wiring for the electronic group, added more shifting options, better battery placement. All sorts of great, great stuff. 
Personally I don't see the real value of an 11 speed over a 10 speed when the gearing range is unchanged. They totally lost me when the new system is only going to be compatible with the new wheels. That is just completely nuts. Most people who own dura ace, or are in the market for it, have multiple wheels. The "cost" of upgrading will be $2700 (mechanical) or $4100 (electronic) PLUS thousand of bucks for new training and race wheels, and by the way you can only use DA or some Mavic wheels. 
If their intention was only to sell Ultegra Di2 in the future, they are well on that road.

Shimano goes to 11 with new Dura-Ace


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds nice...Thanks for that link!

More:
Shimano Dura-Ace 9000 - BikeRadar


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there a 10 speed option? I kind of want to upgrade, but not at the expense of getting a whole new set of wheels.

Is it the same for Di2, or is Di2 still 10 speed and backwards-compatible?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

The ball in now pin SRAMs court. No 11 speed right now or Electric shifting.
if consumers start buying up 7900, SRAM will have to adapt or die.

My money says SRAM has 11 speed by very early 2013 or sooner. Waiting on electric for another year or so might be ok.

One industry person I respect thinks this might be Shimano's LAST top tier mech group. Thinking DA will only be electric in the future.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Well I was hoping to be able to upgrade my 7900 to the new gen Dura Ace Di2 - guess not. Where's the 10 speed option?


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Shimano blew it. They should have unveiled the new groupset on Nigel Tufnel Day, 11/11/11


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Interesting stuff all around, but the focal point for me was:



> Di2 shifters also now have a programmable shift function. The rider can choose whether he wants to be able to dump multiple gears while continuously holding a button down. The rider can also program the delay, that is, how long it takes to hold the button before it begins to dump gears.


I've never bought into the 'dump the gears' reasoning, but the need to wait for each shift to complete before being able to order the next one was a miss in the first gen. This is an important, if mostly unseen, fix.


And the wheels problem probably isn't all that it seems. My bet is that most of the current aftermarket hubs that are convertible between Campy and Shimano will be convertable to SH11 very soon. Many will only need a new cassette carrier. A few will probably need some new axle spacers.

Interesting that SRAM and Shimano both built their new brakes on the 23mm rim size. Interesting too that Shimano still doesn't buy into BB30. Just interesting which 'standards' grab on quickly, and which don't.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Aesthetically, everything is great except for that crank. What happened there? Seems like they left the industrial designer out of the boardroom where that decision was made.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

It's as danl1 says, many wheels will be easily converted to 11 speed with a new freehub body and end cap. 

I've had a chance to ride it and play with the parts and can say it really is an awesome group. I put all my thoughts here if anyone is interested: 

9000: Shimano 2013, Part 1. Dura Ace 9000 - Fair Wheel Bikes 

9070 Di2: Shimano 2013, Part 2, 9070 Di2 Dura-Ace - Fair Wheel Bikes


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

WTF

I do not see any mention of hubs..........

How can I build up an 11 speed wheel with GL330's ???????????

Screw that, I'm keepin' 7800.
.
.
.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm a Shimano guy. That's the stuff I like. Love Dura Ace, have 2 bikes with 7900, 3 sets of DA wheels. But this is really pushing it over the edge for me. It's great there is an electronic option, I really ain't taking that leap personally. This 11 speed thing burns me up. It is pretty obvious, you don't need 11 gears. 10 is fine. I don't see 11 speed equipped teams (Campy) lighting it up on all the other teams. There's no more range, just more cogs. Only reason to do this is to make everyone to buy more Shimano stuff. Force awesome durable 10 speed stuff into obsolescence and make everyone drink the Shimano Kool Aid. Problem is they make some lip smakin good Kool aid. Just delicious.
SRAM should take the high road. Refine and tweak a mechanical 10 speed group, while the rest of the guys duke it out with more cogs and wires. I'm getting off the train. I'm staying here with my mechanical 10 speed DA. I'm sure I'll find plenty of ways of keeping it going for 10-15 years.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Amazing stuff. Time to save some money.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dura Ace Di2 now seems to use the same wiring as Ultegra. Smaller wires, simpler connections, smaller battery, and programmable switches.

11 speed is totally unnecessary for me--a non racer living on flat praries. I may go for Ultegra Di2.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You're right, eleventy isn't necessary... 

BUT DAMN THAT ASYMMETRICAL CRANKSET IS BOMB!


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

I'm sure folks said 10 speed was unnecessary, too. I'm sure its been said from the time of only fixed gears. Personally, I think it can improve riding by having more one tooth and two tooth changes even if not extending the big end. It might not benefit all riders and those it does benefit will be of varying degrees due to many factors. But it is enough of a benefit that it can't be flatly dismissed. Though everyone is certainly inclined to not see the cost/benefit worth while for themselves.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

CleavesF said:


> You're right, eleventy isn't necessary...
> 
> BUT DAMN THAT ASYMMETRICAL CRANKSET IS BOMB!


I was just thinking that has to be the ugliest crank I've ever seen.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Buzzard said:


> I was just thinking that has to be the ugliest crank I've ever seen.


Yes, but oh so desirable. :blush2:

Finally! They give us all the configs one could wish for.... 

Thank you Mr. Shi-Man-Oh! :thumbsup:


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I have to say, as a Campagnolophile, that this is the first Shimano road group I've ever looked at and went, "Dammmmmmn, I'd ride that." Obviously the group has a ways to go before it's on the market but it's looking very promising. If it's Shimano's last mechanical Dura-Ace group hopefully it's a really high note. That crank is definitely love/hate, I have to say I love it.

The deal-breaker for me is price: I can get a well-functioning, good-looking, lightweight 11 speed Chorus group for ~$1300 from the UK. Something tells me it would be a lot more for DA9000.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

brewster said:


> Aesthetically, everything is great except for that crank. What happened there? Seems like they left the industrial designer out of the boardroom where that decision was made.


Yup. And, WTF Shimano? 

I'm now trying to think of how many years ago it last was that Shimano made a great-looking road crank. 

Seems like it's been a loooong time, as I'm drawin' a blank. 
.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

The deal breaker to me is the cassette. I can't tell if it's wider, but it sounds like it's not. If it's the same width then the only difference would probably be the spline. They did this before, I think it was the 7800 group. Blew up in their face and they changed it back. Whatever you think it may cost, add at least $1500 for new wheels.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like great stuff.

I'll be getting the 9070 Di2 as soon as possible onto one bike and switching my the current DA Di2 from it to my older bike. 

It's still missing a c35 tubeless wheelset though.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll never own it. The wheels are a deal killer for me. There's no reason they needed to do this that I could find in the Velonews review I read yesterday. Campy 11-speed stuff fits on the 9/10 speed wheels. 

And the cost of bike components is just over the top these days. I guess the silver lining is that the lower rungs (105, Athena, etc.) are now pretty good products. I hope my 7700 stuff that I have on two of my bikes lasts forever.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Read into it what you want, but the splines appear to be the same:

An extra sprocket out back means a new chain. It's the same width as Shimano's 10-speed chains but has a slightly shorter pitch (the distance between the chain rivets). The sprockets are exactly the same thickness as on 10-speed Dura-Ace, just closer together. This means a wider freehub body is required (by around 1.5mm). This shouldn't cause compatibility issues with the major wheel brands as their hubs are designed to accommodate Campagnolo’s long-standing 11-speed standard. The major exception is Shimano's own wheels, which have been redesigned to accommodate the wider cassettes.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

11 speed is so 2009....


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks like a sick groupset.  Am I happy with 10-speed? Yes. Do I think 11 will be life changing? No. If 11 speed shifts well, is just as durable, and makes the gear ratios a little tighter am I going to complain? No. 

Wheel makers will get on board quickly and soon there will be plenty of options. Until then Shimano's wheel line-up looks pretty good to me. Im still running the WH-6600 wheelset, one of the few that is 10 speed only before they changed and made their wheels backwards compatible. 

The new crankset looks incredible. Besides the fact that, IMHO, it looks beautiful, I love the fact that you can buy one crank and put whatever rings you want on it, compact, standard, mid-compact, etc. Id buy the grouppo for that alone.

The brakes set up for wide rims and new cables/cable guides look promising as well. 

It will be interesting to see what the next version of mechanical Ultegra looks like.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Meh*

I am a Campy guy myself, but do have one Shimano bike that I do enjoy riding from time to time. 

In my humble opinion Shimano design has been going downhill since they dropped the 7800 look. They are trying too hard and now have a hideous product on their hands. This seems to be a trend with Japanese design, Subaru, Nissan, Toyota etc. After the late 90s Japanese design just keeps getting worse and worse. 

I was really hoping for an improved Subaru WRX and a Dura Ace group, and yet surprise surprise the ef it up yet again.

What’s up with the large flat frontal area on the brakes? Why did you get rid of the more aerodynamic (?) shark-like angular frontal area?

The cranks, are you serious? Can a more hideous crank be designed?

The shifters: a miss yet again. I would have thought Shimano would have learned their lesson with 7900.

The rear and front derailleurs look decent, though 7900 was way better. Is it me or does 7900 look more modern than 9000?

I am sure that the group performs flawlessly and buttery smooth as most Shimano products do. I just dislike the aesthetics or lack there of the new design. 

As an illustrator I offer Shimano the following advice… Think sharks, sleek, sharp, simple yet elegant, a perfect blend of function and design. Go back to 7800 get rid of external cables and tweak a bit. 

Honestly 7900 was pretty good just redesign the shifters. The matte gunmetal black with silver was a perfect update, the new glossy black looks cheap.

For me Shimano is just too ugly though I love how they function and sound (especially their hubs). Sram just way too many complaints out there, though the new Red looks good they failed to go 11 speed, and they managed to muck up their new shifter design as well. Campy 11 all the way for me!


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay. A proprietary BCD with asymmetrical arms. Man, that's what I've wanted in a bike all along. 

So going to start hoarding 7400. 

Dear parts makers- thanks, but this is where I get off.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I think the group looks great. The biggest drawback is the change in freehub, for example a dedicated Shimano wheel owner with say, 7900 hubs and some Shimano factory wheels is screwed for upgrading. But if one has Mavic, Fulcrum, DT etc, etc then the respective freehubs can likely be lengthened enough to adapt to Shimano 11 spec. This is a major downer for Shimano wheel fans IMO.

Personally, I am quite happy on 10spd groups. I stepped off Campy when they went to 11spd, hoarded a few cassettes and an extra set of shifters and currently have 2 bikes running a Record/Chorus 10 mix. I also have 2 bikes running 7900 and I think I'll be stocking up a few parts again and riding along happily on 10spd groups for as long as I can.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I think overall, they did an impressive job with the new offerings. However I find several things that really bother me. 

Although I like the execution in the design & engineering behind the new crankset which makes it much easier for people to get the exact gearing they need for any situation. I find the trend towards proprietary chainring BCD's somewhat of a nuisance. This trend was first started off by the new Sram Red crank. This really limits or eliminates any options whatsoever for aftermarket rings. 

Its a brilliant bit of business strategy though. You have a built in client loyalty or in some cases because the rings are so expensive, a person will just say screw it & get a new crank instead & sell the old one. 

The desire to make the new wheelsets backwards compatible, I don't get it. The shallow spline freehub is a poor design compared to Campy's deeper spline pattern. I guess Shimano really wanted to drag this out to the bitter end until frame specs change to 135mm dropout spacing. At which point people can't scream bloody murder anymore about backwards compatibility because everything will be a clean slate. 

So maybe I'll just stick with 10spd for now & wait till the switch over to 12spd. Although I do remember when I was a kid in the 70's, I thought I was already riding a 12spd then


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Lotophage said:


> Yay. A proprietary BCD with asymmetrical arms. Man, that's what I've wanted in a bike all along.
> 
> So going to start hoarding 7400.
> 
> Dear parts makers- thanks, but this is where I get off.


Wait a few years when there are no options for mechanical drivetrains and you have to start monkeying around with hydros.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

RkFast said:


> Wait a few years when there are no options for mechanical drivetrains and you have to start monkeying around with hydros.


Some small custom makers will always offer 'em. Unfortunately, the price may not be so reasonable. 

But the problem is a-ways down the road yet. I mean, you can still find 7-speed stuff today, 20 years after the fact.
.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

personally, I like it when the latest and greatest offering is fugly, expensive, and seems to offer no real performance advantage.

makes it easy to not want to upgrade.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Wait a few years when there are no options for mechanical drivetrains and you have to start monkeying around with hydros.


As long as there is ebay, I will have the parts I want. Hell, velo orange is 2 derailleurs shy of a complete group at this point... Cranks, brakes, stems, bars, hubs, rims, shifters, cables, frames. I'm ok losing indexing if it means I don't have to roll this hideous stuff.

Funny thing is, this new look of theirs looks AWESOME on mtb components.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm starting to like that crankset. There is after all function behind the (weird) look. Four spider arms positioned where the loads are largest.
And the RD is a beaut!

said the Campagnolo Super Record rider.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Shimano Dura-Ace 9000 series - first look
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> 11 speed is so 2009....


2008. But the sentiment is absolutely correct.

You a Campy guy?
.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I took at 14th look, and the crankset is just the most beautiful crankset I have ever seen. The design of it is so clean, I have a hard time understanding why it's so ugly? In fact, the arms themselves are reminiscent of 7800. 

Proprietary yes, sucks... but how is that different than anyone else like Campy or Apple or Sony? Just because Shimano wants to go proprietary for the crankset now makes them evil all of a sudden? 

So yes, it'll be expensive, but that just means Ultegra and 105 will look and perform better too. I've never dropped cash on DA cranksets before, didn't think they were worth the money. I might buy this one just for looks. I'm really that superficial.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone else think the 9000 crank's look was inspired more than a bit by the XTR mtn crank?

Bleah. 
.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> personally, I like it when the latest and greatest offering is fugly, expensive, and seems to offer no real performance advantage.
> 
> makes it easy to not want to upgrade.


True. Which is what makes this so hard! Lighter, better shifting (esp up front), lighter action, better braking, better cables, and closer gear ratios. 

If only they had made it fugly, with no real performance advantage. Then it wouldn't be in real danger of putting a big dent in my wallet.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure what the big fuss is about with the new Shimano cranks, here is a picture of my 1995 era Campy Record cranks..... What was old is new again. It may not be as "pretty" as the new Shimano but the concept is the same.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

SystemShock said:


> Anyone else think the 9000 crank's look was inspired more than a bit by the XTR mtn crank?
> 
> Bleah.
> .


+1

Yeah totally, but I kinda like the XTR crank, its a inverted swastika, its balanced and from a design standpoint it makes sense. The 9000 cranks are neither here nor there.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

CleavesF said:


> I took at 14th look, and the crankset is just the most beautiful crankset I have ever seen. The design of it is so clean, I have a hard time understanding why it's so ugly? *In fact, the arms themselves are reminiscent of 7800*.
> 
> Proprietary yes, sucks... but how is that different than anyone else like Campy or Apple or Sony? Just because Shimano wants to go proprietary for the crankset now makes them evil all of a sudden?
> 
> So yes, it'll be expensive, but that just means Ultegra and 105 will look and perform better too. I've never dropped cash on DA cranksets before, didn't think they were worth the money. I might buy this one just for looks. I'm really that superficial.


wait... WHAT ???


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

danl1 said:


> I've never bought into the 'dump the gears' reasoning, but the need to wait for each shift to complete before being able to order the next one was a miss in the first gen. This is an important, if mostly unseen, fix.


That's not my interpretation. I believe what they are saying is that you can change the delay between when you touch the lever/button and when the *FIRST* shift action takes place; not between the First and Second, Second and Third etc. Once you start the shift action, the time between shifts is whatever it is due to the speed that the derailleur moves laterally. I don't think it is stopping and starting. There is no sensing of when a shift is complete. I think all the system knows is where the derailleur is within its travel; not where the chain is.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

When I read the Velo News article a few days ago, there were some things that stood out for me:


At 2047g, the Dura-Ace Di2 is now lighter than all but Campagnolo Super Record EPS
Shimano evidently still has no Limp Home feature like Campagnolo EPS. Basically the rear derailleur drive can decouple from the parallelogram. This reduces the possibility for damage if you fall on it and also is a way of moving the derailleur manually if you have a total electronic or power failure.
Shimano fans thought that not being able to remove the EPS battery for charging was not the way to go. It now seems that Shimano disagrees.
Still no support by anyone for separable frame bikes. Must not be enough of us.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

arkitect said:


> Not sure what the big fuss is about with the new Shimano cranks, here is a picture of my 1995 era Campy Record cranks..... What was old is new again. It may not be as "pretty" as the new Shimano but the concept is the same.


Except that the campy crank still has 5 bolts and the rings are still compatible with everything campy made since they switched from 144.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Wadl said:


> wait... WHAT ???


Look at the crankarm, nothing else. Not the mounting arms to the chainrings, but only the crankarm itself. 

It's reminiscent of 7800. Seriously.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

how long do you think it'll take for people to hack the 10 spd electronic stuff into 11 spd?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

riverc0il said:


> I'm sure folks said 10 speed was unnecessary, too. .


And 8 speeds (which required different freehub bodies from 7), and 9 speeds..

A note on the 4-arm spider- This creates a single standard. There is no longer a 110BCD and 130 BCD. This crank arm works with all combinations (of course a set of rings costs more than an Ultegra crank..)


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

davidka said:


> A note on the 4-arm spider- This creates a single standard. There is no longer a 110BCD and 130 BCD. This crank arm works with all combinations (of course a set of rings costs more than an Ultegra crank..)


Huh? They're saying it's a 110BCD (i.e. compact BCD), just that now they can make the rings stiff enough that they can have big (i.e. 'standard double') rings on said 110BCD while still having the stiffness of a 130BCD crank...

_Perhaps the most striking piece is the asymmetrical four-arm crankset. As suspected, it’s a one-size-fits-all-chainrings design. The BCD is a 110, which is usually a compact BCD, but Shimano’s largest chainring offering is a 55/42 combo. Lawrence says the hollow outer (larger) chainring, they’re able to match the stiffness of a 130 BCD: “We found it wasn’t going to be possible to offer just one BCD until we perfected that outer hollow ring to get the stiffness we wanted, and now we can do that.”

...Six chainring combos will be offered: 55/42 – 54/42 - 53/39 – 52/36 – 52/38 – 50/34.
_


Gotta say that's pretty clever, though I still dislike the looks.

2013 Shimano Dura-Ace Unveiled – Exclusive Interviews & Tech! - Bike Rumor
.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

CleavesF said:


> Look at the crankarm, nothing else. Not the mounting arms to the chainrings, but only the crankarm itself.
> 
> It's reminiscent of 7800. Seriously.



The only thing the 9000 crankarms have in common with the 7800 crankarms is the fact that they are both crankarms. They are as different from the 7800 crankarms as any other crankarm on the market. Different shape, color, finish, etc. Seriously.


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

I think everybody needs the new 11 speed stuff you don't want to be "that guy" riding the old stuff. This way I can pick up your litely used 7900 groupset on e-bay for cheap...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Some of us have been on 11 for years.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Electronic 11 speed by year end. I wonder what is coming next.
12 speed? wireless shifting?


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Bluffplace said:


> Electronic 11 speed by year end. I wonder what is coming next.
> 12 speed? wireless shifting?


The next step in the natural progression of things is mobile integration and of course the smartphone 'shift app'. That way you can shift from your couch or from the office.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Some stuff looks good... some not so much. 

I like the return to a non-directional chain, hopefully fixing the eat a shift cable problem, the 11 cogs, and the single crank for all chainrings idea.

But, a lot of this comes at a proprietary-only cost, the wheelset and custom BCD chainrings alone means this is not something most people can easily upgrade to, and oh man is this stuff going to be expensive for a while without other vendors selling compatible parts!

They show a pic of a cable quick release in the article, so perhaps not all is lost for travel frames.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

mtnroadie said:


> I am a Campy guy myself, but do have one Shimano bike that I do enjoy riding from time to time.
> 
> In my humble opinion Shimano design has been going downhill since they dropped the 7800 look. They are trying too hard and now have a hideous product on their hands. This seems to be a trend with Japanese design, Subaru, Nissan, Toyota etc. After the late 90s Japanese design just keeps getting worse and worse.
> 
> ...



Plus 10 on this. Don't let those morons at Honda off, either.
They've gone whole hog bland, all the way across the product line, and Acura's.
I keep hoping for one I would have, and it aint happening. the 06 RSX-S getting old.
And then, boom, same thing happens with Shimano. Ugly and expensive. I don't WANT wide brakes. I get the engineering side of the crank, but you know guys, it may also been time to abandon this metal fetish.... it's like your R&D has been great on metal forging, but you are maybe at a point where it has reached its ultimate expression and as a material is now hindering your imagination.
The fact that everyone else is using carbon would be a clue.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Bluffplace said:


> Electronic 11 speed by year end. I wonder what is coming next.
> 12 speed? wireless shifting?


Campy already has a patent filed for a 12-speed system, so yes, I'd expect that fairly soon. 


.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

philbennett said:


> I don't WANT wide brakes.
> 
> I get the engineering side of the crank, but you know guys, it may also been time to abandon this metal fetish.... it's like your R&D has been great on metal forging, but you are maybe at a point where it has reached its ultimate expression and as a material is now hindering your imagination.
> 
> The fact that everyone else is using carbon would be a clue.


I dunno if being a metal crank is such a minus, in and of itself... for example, the 9000 crank is 52 grams lighter than the 7900 crank. That puts it around 600 grams without BB, and sub-700 grams with. So it weighs about what a Campy Record carbon crankset does. Where's the big minus, other than the 'love-it-or-hate-it' aesthetics?

You also probably can't get away from wider brakes, because HED and others have shown that wider rims are more aerodynamic (IIRC, due to wide rims matching up better width-wise with the tires). Doesn't seem like wide rims will be going away anytime soon. 
.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

We still don't know how uncompatible things will be for certain. It may not work at all, or it may be "b" compatibility, so it will work, just not as perfectly as Shimano would like.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> I dunno if being a metal crank is such a minus, in and of itself... for example, the 9000 crank is 52 grams lighter than the 7900 crank. That puts it around 600 grams without BB, and sub-700 grams with. So it weighs about what a Campy Record carbon crankset does. Where's the big minus, other than the 'love-it-or-hate-it' aesthetics?


The Campy UT cranks include the bearings, so it isn't quite a fair comparison. With BB30 cups weighing about 30 grams, the weight savings is pretty significant.

Having said that I have both DA and Record cranks, and both work just fine. I actually like both the carbon and the polished aluminum look, and I'm equally slow riding either.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

DrSmile said:


> Some stuff looks good... some not so much.
> 
> I like the return to a non-directional chain, hopefully fixing the eat a shift cable problem, the 11 cogs, and the single crank for all chainrings idea.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's in the wrong place. They have to put a connector there as you need a way to be able to hook up different shifters. Otherwise, Shimano and Campagnolo both work to minimize the number of connection points in the system. If you don't have a connector, you don't have to worry about trying to seal it up.

That said, I think it would come down to me cutting the cable and installing a waterproof MIL-Spec connector between the battery/control unit and the rear derailleur. I suspect it would void the warranty, however. But, it will be a while before I can afford to upgrade so keep a good thought...


----------

